# CH Midis Ace In The Hole



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Was cruising the breeder statistics, and look what I found.
http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507 and then there is the All Breed Statisics.
http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507

It's always fun to see yourself in the breed counts. Congratulations Andrea on your placement.

Tina


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: wow 11th!! very nice!! Congratulations Andrea!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very Impressive. Andrea, Your're really getting up there big time. :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So cool!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Tina :blush: That is too cool :chili:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats!

I was looking down the list and curious as to what Pashes Star-Crossed looked like. What a little beauty - I love those HUGE eyes.
http://www.sandsmaltese.com/star.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very impressive! Andrea, you must be in heaven right about now....


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations girlfriend. I can not even begin to imagine the joy you feel right now. 

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, how cool is that? B) Doesn't this make you want to special him now?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure does :chili: I can't wait to show with you again  I am picking Ace up in one week from today!! :chili: :chili:







> Well, how cool is that? B) Doesn't this make you want to special him now?[/B]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

this is very, very cool!!
so what do you have to do to specialize him?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Sure does :chili: I can't wait to show with you again  I am picking Ace up in one week from today!! :chili: :chili:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am really looking forward to showing with you again, too. And I can't wait to meet Ace--the star! :biggrin: 



> this is very, very cool!!
> so what do you have to do to specialize him?[/B]


Jennifer,

Specialing a dog involves showing him after he has earned his Championship. Most dogs show until they have achieved their championship which involves earning 15 points and two majors (days when they win against enough dogs to earn at least three points in one show). But after they earn their championship, most dogs are done. However, for a truly "special" example of the breed, you can take them out after their championship and have them continue to compete to win BOB and Group points. If you look at the rankings statistics, all of the dogs above ACE on the list are dogs that are actively being specialed already (they have the CH in front of their names). If ACE goes on to compete now that he has his CH he can continue to climb in the rankings.  This is the goal of specialing a dog--to accumulate points for those rankings and of course to have the chance to win BOB, Best in Group and even Best in Show. 

Those dogs that we know by just one name (Tommy, Silly, Thriller, Chilly) all became big names during their specials careers. Perhaps we can soon add Ace to that list. B)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for that info, Carina.

And Ace - you are so cool!! Look at you up on that list!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats!! Your Ace sure is a beautiful little guy! You must be 
so proud! By the way, is Ace's sire My Heart is Calling Me aka 
Hero? Because if he is, then that means my little Joshua and
your Ace are half brothers! :aktion033: Congrats again!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Hero is Ace's father. You have one of Dian's dogs? Oh Joshua must be gorgeous ! Dian's dogs are all beautiful. Please do share a picture, I'd love to see one!







> Congrats!! Your Ace sure is a beautiful little guy! You must be
> so proud! By the way, is Ace's sire My Heart is Calling Me aka
> Hero? Because if he is, then that means my little Joshua and
> your Ace are half brothers! :aktion033: Congrats again!!![/B]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats  andrea & ace

tina, thanks for sharing the links with us. i never knew they had ranks like this.
and thanks Carina for explainning :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

> Hero is Ace's father. You have one of Dian's dogs? Oh Joshua must be gorgeous ! Dian's dogs are all beautiful. Please do share a picture, I'd love to see one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joshua hails from Midis Maltese, so yes, he is from Dian! I saw pictures of Ace, Caira, Caddy, and Midis on this forum and I was intrigued, to say the least, by Dian's dogs! :biggrin: I knew I had to have Joshua after Dian sent me his pictures! He's such a cutie pie with a whole lot of personality! I actually misplaced my camera (like the idiot that I am), so I have to hold off on pictures until I find it or until I buy a new one, which will be soon, hopefully! rayer: And yes, I agree wholeheartedly: Dian has some beautiful dogs!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Well as soon as you get pics, please post them..we love Maltese here and a Midis dog, well we are privledged, aren't we? :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Carina:
Thanks for answering the specialization question - I feel like I have a CLUE now!
interesting.


----------

